# All You Need Is Luck



## blatido (Nov 28, 2017)

Pearl Izumi Bib Shorts (2 pieces) purchased @ Amazon on thanksgiving. Immediately after I placed the order they were no longer available at this price. That lucky moment...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Error or counterfeit? Did you get the bib yet?


----------



## blatido (Nov 28, 2017)

I already have them. They're just as described, original. I think it was an error on Amazon's website.


----------



## bigSissy (Dec 2, 2017)

blatido said:


> Pearl Izumi Bib Shorts (2 pieces) purchased @ Amazon on thanksgiving. Immediately after I placed the order they were no longer available at this price. That lucky moment...
> 
> View attachment 321219



I bet I can beat that? I see your $4.20 Pearl Izumi Bib Shorts and raise you _a *FREE* Castelli Perfetto Jacket_! 

Isn't luck a grand thing?


----------

